#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Фильм Ивана Вырыпаева "Спасение" (2015)

## Шавырин

Это история о путешествии католической монахини в Тибет. Картина посвящена вопросам взаимодействия различных культур и религиозных конфессий, сложности взаимоотношений людей с постоянно меняющимся миром. 

В ролях: Полина Гришина, Каролина Грушка, Казимир Лиске, Иван Вырыпаев.

----------

Альбина (02.10.2015), Ануруддха (01.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (01.10.2015), Дордже (02.10.2015), Кузьмич (02.10.2015)

----------


## Kit

Кто смотрел? Какие впечатления?

----------

